# Way Overdue



## Packleader (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, we want to do agility with one of our boys. I love to watch a dog in action and enjoyed your video. You should be very proud as it takes so much work and training to accomplish what you did here. Hats of to you and Teddi!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We still have a LONG way to go, but we are having fun on our journey! Thanks. She is such a fun dog to play with.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Wahoo I love those red dogs Looks like when she gets going you are going to have a hard time catching up rofl.. do I see distance work coming up..Great job.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Gosh it looks like so much fun!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was fun, thanks for sharing. What class does not have weave poles? I need to find a very basic class to run Dooley, but we don't have obstacles or weaves to train on, but jumps and tunnels he can do. I remember August, it was so beautiful, now we have dreary November.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

That was indeed way overdue! Teddi looks like so much fun, I am sure you are going to have a blast with her.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow so cute!!! I can't quite see her face but it looks like she is smiling the whole time  such a happy looking pup!! You both look like you are having a blast.


----------

